# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Praten over afvallen

## teuniej

Heej! 
Ik zou wel met iemand willen praten over afvallen, gewoon om elkaar aan te moedigen enzo... Ikzelf ben 1.62 en 62 kg.. Dat ziet er dus nogal opgeblazen uit en ik wil er graag wat vanaf... 
Voeg me toe op msn!:
[email protected]

groetjes teuniej

----------


## Agnes574

> Heej! 
> Ik zou wel met iemand willen praten over afvallen, gewoon om elkaar aan te moedigen enzo... Ikzelf ben 1.62 en 62 kg.. Dat ziet er dus nogal opgeblazen uit en ik wil er graag wat vanaf... 
> Voeg me toe op msn!:
> [email protected]
> 
> groetjes teuniej


Hoi Teuniej,
Ik ben 1,65 lang en weeg nu 65 kg.
Bij mij mag er ook wel iets af,want voel me idd ook opgeblazen!!
Ik zit nu ongeveer anderhalve maand op de fitness en heb mijn eetgewoontes aangepast,dat is écht al een hele stap vooruit!!
Er is al 2kg af,maar ondanks mijn trainingen(cardio en vasculair),3 tot 4 maal intensief per week,en mijn gezonde voeding is mijn vetpercentage met 2% gestegen....?????....raar maar waar!!
De trainers van de fitness snappen er ook niets van..
maar ik lig er niet van wakker;ik voel me beter door te trainen(het is zwoegen,maar héél leuk) en ik eet gezond,wat me ook alleen maar ten goede kan komen,zodus...
Een aanrader:ik heb het boek 'verbrand lichaamsvet,uur na uur' besteld,ontvangen en gelezen;ENORM GOED BOEK en heel motiverend..
Je kunt het vinden op www.vetverbranden.com ...deze link staat trouwens ook bovenaan deze site!
Succes,groetjes Agnes

----------


## teuniej

> Hoi Teuniej,
> Ik ben 1,65 lang en weeg nu 65 kg.
> Bij mij mag er ook wel iets af,want voel me idd ook opgeblazen!!
> Ik zit nu ongeveer anderhalve maand op de fitness en heb mijn eetgewoontes aangepast,dat is écht al een hele stap vooruit!!
> Er is al 2kg af,maar ondanks mijn trainingen(cardio en vasculair),3 tot 4 maal intensief per week,en mijn gezonde voeding is mijn vetpercentage met 2% gestegen....?????....raar maar waar!!
> De trainers van de fitness snappen er ook niets van..
> maar ik lig er niet van wakker;ik voel me beter door te trainen(het is zwoegen,maar héél leuk) en ik eet gezond,wat me ook alleen maar ten goede kan komen,zodus...
> Een aanrader:ik heb het boek 'verbrand lichaamsvet,uur na uur' besteld,ontvangen en gelezen;ENORM GOED BOEK en heel motiverend..
> Je kunt het vinden op www.vetverbranden.com ...deze link staat trouwens ook bovenaan deze site!
> Succes,groetjes Agnes


Okeej ik ga meteen kijken!!
groetjes Teunie

----------


## Agnes574

Helaba,
Nog een tip;
ik sta héél sceptisch tegenover die tv-shops,die je beloven af te vallen zonder er ook maar iets voor te hoeven doen...maar...
ik weet niet of dit in Nederland ook op tv komt,maar in Belgie véél te vaak;
nu zat ik laatst een keer te kijken naar textvshop(wat je ook op internet kunt vinden,evenals telsell)uit verveling en het ging net over de vibra-tone(viba-tone heet hij op telsell) en ik had er zo weer mijn bedenkingen bij(na teleurstellende ervaringen in het verleden met oa:abtronic en saunabelt...maar..ja,ja weer een maar...een paar dagen geleden liep ik door de Makro(ik weet niet of dat in Nederland ook bestaat die keten...en ik liep tegen de slendermax aan...hetzelfde als die vibra- en vibatone,voor 50(op tv véél duurder,verzendingskosten nog niet meegerekend!!!
En,je raad het al;ik kon de verleiding niet weerstaan en heb zo'n ding gekocht!
Ik sta er zelf versteld van...het werkt als een kanon!!!
de eerste dag overdreven veel gebruikt omdat gewoon die vibraties al heerlijk ontspannend zijn...de volgende dag voelde ik elke spier die ik onder die trilband had gestoken...AMAI:zo'n spierpijn!!! Zonder dat je het echt merkt trekken je spieren blijkbaar idd zoals ze in de tv-spot beweren heel vaak samen!!! Ik vind het eigenlijk een goedkope vervanging van die dure trilplaten waar tegenwoordig zo'n heisa van wordt gemaakt..en nog enorm duur is ook;in mijn fitness-centrum kun je er onbeperkt gebruik van maken voor 'slechts' 25 per maand...als ik 2 maanden vibreer met mijn slendermax ben ik al goedkoper uit EN ik kan het lekker in alle rust thuis doen:zittend of liggend in de zetel of in combinatie met mijn home-trainer!!!
Na de eerste dag(SPIERPIJN)mijn lesje dus geleerd en héél goed gestrecht de volgende dag en nu alleen maar positief...mijn benen voelen niet meer zo moe en zwaar,mijn buik wordt ietsje bij ietsje platter(rome is ook niet op één dag gebouwd) en het is gewoon HEERLIJK ontspannend!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Deelt iemand mijn mening of juist niet??? graag reactie!!

ondertussen blijf ik gezond en matig,maar voldoende eten..lees en herlees ik mijn boek;verbrand lichaamsvet:uur na uur,ga ik naar de fitness EN vibreer ik heerlijk relaxed in het comfort van mijn eigen huis!!!  :Wink:  
Ik laat jullie zeker mijn resultaten weten;positief,maar indien het zo is ook negatief!!
Ik hoef geen bay-watch-babe te worden,maar een mooi ,beetje gespierd lichaam met de juiste(niet graatmagere)maten...daar ga ik voor!!
Ik heb zoiets van:ik word er binnenkort 33,en als ik er nu geen werk van maak komt het er helemaal niet meer van en hoe ouder dat ik word,hoe moeilijker het wordt...dus;GAAN MET DIE BANAAN..sorry,ben een beetje melig  :Big Grin:  
Iedereen die wil afvallen:SUCCES en GO FOR IT!!
Maar één laatste ding;zorg voor vetverbranding...de meeste dieeten hebben een 'vochtverlies-effect' of 'afbraak van spierweefsel-effect'..dat kan zorgen voor een paar kilo's minder op de weegschaal,maar dan bedrieg je jezelf,het is héél slecht voor je lichaam,en het komt er in no-time weer aan!!!
De juiste voeding,bewegen en spieren versterken(meer spiermassa zorgt voor continue vetverbranding) is de boodschap!!!
groetjes Agnes :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Nog even over die slendermax,vibratone,vibatone...
Ik las op internet toen ik 'slendermax' en 'zoek' intoetste dat dat in Nederland te verkrijgen is op www.fitnessapparaat.nl ,prijs 69€+10€ verzendkosten of je moet 'm zelf halen in hun winkel in Venlo...Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat het vrij prijzig is:ik heb 'm voor 59€ gekocht,maar ik heb er zoveel plezier van...ben nu ook terwijl ik op pc zit aan het vibreren met mijn slendermax:heerlijk ontspannend gevoel,zeker met de warmte-functie die er opzit!!!
Alléé,ik héél enthousiast over dit apparaat...maar ieder zijn ding hé...zijn er mensen die héél enthousiast zijn over iets anders wat hun helpt af te slanken en naar een mooi figuur te werken???
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Iloveyou999

haai Ik ben 1.68 en bijna 80 kilo :$ Ik wil graag weten of de vibratone werkt want 
ik heb er met mijn moeder over gehad en ze vond het opzich wel een goed idee..
maar ik moest eerst even reacties van anderen gaan bekijken... Als je op andere 
forums kijkt, zie je alleen maar staan dat het onzin is en dat het niks helpt.. 
Maar ik ga ook gezonder en regelmatiger eten... Hoe lang duurd het dan ongeveer
voor dat je resultaat ziet ?? Kan iemand mij vertellen ?

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn,positieve,reactie lees je hierboven in de 4de post  :Wink: 
Ik gebruik hem nog steeds héél regelmatig en ben er nog steeds énorm tevreden over...al moet je geen 'sprookjesresultaten' verwachten...het helpt ja...als je alles (voeding,beweging,etc) goed aanpakt...bovendien voelt het heerlijk ontspannend aan en 'let' je vanzelf meer op je lichaam en je 'regime'!
Succes ermee!!  :Wink:

----------


## Iloveyou999

Een vraagje voor Agnes!! :Big Grin: 
Nog ff over die Vibratone..
Mijn zus zei dat je daar alleen van afvalt
als je van jezelf al een beetje gespierde buik
hebt en niet al te veel vet..
En aangezien ik echt heel veel vet
op mijn buik, benen armen en dijen heb,
ben ik bang dat het dus niet gaat helpen..?
Voor de rest ga ik nu elke dag ongeveer 3 kwartier
op de home trainer en doe ik buik, arm en 
beenspieroefeningen.. En drink ik zoiezo 2
liter water per dag en eet ik wat gezonder..

Denk je dat het gaat helpen??
Ik heb hem trouwens al besteld en hij
komt als het Goed is morgen binnen!
Haha ik kan niet wachten!!

xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wens je veel plezier met de Vibratone enne....
Ik geloof écht dattie helpt...veel of weinig vet  :Wink: 
Als je je spieren aanpakt heeft dat automatisch een effect op de hoeveelheid vet toch?!
En mensen die geen vet hebben gaan zo'n ding toch niet aanschaffen???

Ik zie dat je al goed bezig bent meid,zo doorgaan!!!
Mét de Vibratone erbij kan het toch niet meer fout gaan dan hé... :Smile: 
Hou je ons op de hoogte??
Wat jij van de Vibratone vind en hoe het afvallen gaat???
Succes meid,keep on going!!!!
 :Wink:  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Smile: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Iloveyou999

Dankje! Ik hoop zooooo dat het me gaat lukken..
Ik wil voor de zomer minimaal 10 kilo kwijt ! 
Gelukkig zijn er veel mensen die me blijven steunen
om door te gaan! Ben ik blij om !
Ik zou jullie zeker op de hoogte houden ! 
(K)

----------


## Agnes574

Wij steunen je ook!!
Succes!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Iloveyou999

Joehooeee! Mijn Vibrateone is binnen  :Big Grin: 
Haha ik heb hem direkt om gedaan en het is echt ontspannend!!
Nu nog maar wachten op het resultaat ..
Ik hoop niet dat ik morgen hele erge spierpijn heb
hihi

----------


## Agnes574

Heerlijk ontspannend hé? Zei ik toch  :Wink: 
Geniet er maar lekker van!!
Xx

----------

